# Start Flowering @ 8"-12" ; HOW BIG will plants get?



## qwickymart (Jun 12, 2005)

I have 28 plants in 3 gallon buckets (soil).  The plants are all 8-12" long and all have 2 shoots (I trained them at 4")... 

IF I BEGIN FLOWERING THEM @ 8"-12" WILL THEY CONTINUE TO GROW MUCH BIGGER?


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 12, 2005)

yes, your plants will grow double or tripple the size it is now.


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 13, 2005)

the plants i have going did a little more than triple.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 13, 2005)

I've grown thousands of plants, indoors and out, and I've found that during flowering, big outdoor plants stretch less than small indoor plants.
Indoors I generally put my plants into 12/12 when they are 15" tall and they finish at 3'--more than double.
But outdoors, a 4' tall plant when the stretch begins may finish at 5' 6"--6'.

Also, it seems that clones stretch less than plant grown from seed.


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 14, 2005)

They are going to double in size at least


----------



## adam420 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey GanjaGuru, 

How much weed do you get from a 3' plant? i did the same turn 12/12 at 15".


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 14, 2005)

Adam, you won't be able to tell that, you could have 2 trees both bud at same height and finish with different yields.


----------

